# Mercury Marine Vessel View Link



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Upgrading some toys on boat. Adding a Lowrance HDS Carbon 9 along with a Lowrance Outboard AutoPilot. While doing some research I found some info that made me think that I would like to add the Mercury VesselView Link as it works(links) on the Lowrance.

My trouble is finding some good solid info as to parts needed and how to install. Called Lowrance Customer Service and they deffered me to Mercury. Called Mercury and the tech said that the only parts that I needed was a Junction Box Part #878492K12 and Part #8M0110639. For some reason I believe that info is incorrect as I believe that there are more. Have done some searches yet I have yet to find the efinitive answer. Thanks in advance for any input and info you may have.


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

I can help a little on this. I found a guy on eBay that sell the whole kit for 500$. Give or take 50$. It was some time last year I looked into it and found the prices all over the place. I was on thehulltruth.com. I found all part number on there as well. Form my research it was best to buy the kit. This way you will have every thing.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Do u have smartcraft gauges already on your boat? If u do u would have the junction box already then u would plug the gateway into that which is part number 8m0110639. Then that would plug into the lowrance network I believe. If u don't have smartcraft u will need a cable to go from your engine to your dash area. There is a connector on your engine that the cable will plug in to.


----------



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

I do not have SmartCraft installed. In doing some research on the net, I believe that I need Part #8M0110639 (about $500) VesselView Link (for single engine) and Part #84-879982T (around $80) Harness from motor to Helm. Looking for confirmation that this is correct.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not sure of the cable part number. I looked it up and u r on the right track. That is the cable for smartcraft. I'm just not sure how it works with going right from the engine to the gateway. On my boat I have the cable it goes to a 4 way junction box, then to my smartcraft gauges. In my system I have to have 2 terminator resistors. One is built in to the cable itself and the other plugs into the unused port on the J box. I'm just not totally sure if u need those if you go right from the engine to the gateway. Smartcraft is a lot of guessing cause info is sparse.


----------

